# Just had to share - my first VIVARIUM!



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

Big THAAAAAANKS to PinkJell, she has been a huge help during my first frog experience as an adult.









































Substrate is aquarium gravel, substrate mesh, coconut husk, and moss. There isn't much gravel in the very front as I don't like the look of it.
Fauna is a dwarf Eastern Hemlock and a few dead leaves/twigs. 
Water dish not pictured as it's ugly lol.
I have a hygrometer (not pictured) and a digital thermometer in there also.
The resident is a recently morphed frog that I grew from a tadpole I received mid-June.

This is the largest set-up I can do at the moment, I'm hoping if Boyfriend see how much effort I put in, he will eventually give his blessing to get a 12x12x18 ExoTerra 

Any suggestions welcome!

EDIT: Just picked up some flightless fruit flies from PinkJell, and she's eating! First meal as a morph!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've always wanted something like this with dart frogs.

That looks great!


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Very nice, I used to have two pacific tree frogs and they were great to watch, so active.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That's so cool, what are you feeding?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

During her first feeding! Foxtail, I'm currently feeding flightless fruit flies. Thanks Effox & Durogity!

I dropped about 4-5 flies in, to not overwhelm her, and she immediately turned around to follow their movement. Sloppily, and hilariously, she hunted one down. She tripped over her feet a few times (though, she only left the water this morning), but finally caught one! Then another! Good job, Ms. Magoo!









Anyone who knows frogs, would you agree with me that it's a she? Due to lack of throat wrinkles?


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh Man, I love it. With or without critters, it's awesome. I hope the BF goes for a bigger one for you. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Effox!

I just thought about dart frogs.... can you get them in canada? Are there ones that are not poison? OMG they would be so beautiful to watch. I love watching them at the Vancouver Aquarium.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

hey jen, she is sooooo small! Awesome pics - im so glad she ate! Your little vivarium looks great too! Awesome job!

I wanted to mention to Hollyhawk that dart frogs can be bought around the lower mainland, but its hard to find very many different species, and generally I order from a company in Ontario called Understory Enterprises. I have done a few shipments for dart frogs and i have a posting on this site about the shipment coming up on Aug 30. The list of frogs are available on my post and I have another shipment scheduled for late November. The more people that order the less the shipping cost for each person. If anyone wants more info please PM me.

PS. Dart frogs that are bred in captivity are not poisonous.
Gwynneth

Heres my post: 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/dart-frog-shipment-you-interested-54050/


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

This is so neat. It looks very lush and beautiful.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

pinkjell said:


> hey jen, she is sooooo small! Awesome pics - im so glad she ate! Your little vivarium looks great too! Awesome job!
> 
> I wanted to mention to Hollyhawk that dart frogs can be bought around the lower mainland, but its hard to find very many different species, and generally I order from a company in Ontario called Understory Enterprises. I have done a few shipments for dart frogs and i have a posting on this site about the shipment coming up on Aug 30. The list of frogs are available on my post and I have another shipment scheduled for late November. The more people that order the less the shipping cost for each person. If anyone wants more info please PM me.
> 
> ...


Was going to redirect you to PinkJell actually, lol.

I believe their toxicity is based on their original diet in the wild. There's so many beautiful types. If I shut down my 10g and need something else interesting to help live a good life, I'll be doing dart frogs for sure.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

effox said:


> Was going to redirect you to PinkJell actually, lol.
> 
> I believe their toxicity is based on their original diet in the wild. There's so many beautiful types. If I shut down my 10g and need something else interesting to help live a good life, I'll be doing dart frogs for sure.


That's right. The only reason they are poisonous is from certain foods they eat in the wild. In captivity they don't have access to these foods and stay non-toxic.


----------

